# Wheelchair Hunter



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a neighbor/friend who loves to hunt and shoot, but never has had the opportunity to go duck hunting. I would love to take him but don't have a boat and the spots I hunt are not wheelchair friendly. Does anyone know of any spots that would accomadate a wheelchair hunter? I have a good dog/ decoys and all the rest. Thanks


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I hear Lee Kay is now open to disabled hunters.:roll: 
You can reserve the handicapped blind at Farmington Bay. You can drive right to it, it's located at the North entrance on the East side just before the headquarter buildings.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

rabbitslayer said:


> I have a neighbor/friend who loves to hunt and shoot, but never has had the opportunity to go duck hunting. I would love to take him but don't have a boat and the spots I hunt are not wheelchair friendly. Does anyone know of any spots that would accomadate a wheelchair hunter? I have a good dog/ decoys and all the rest. Thanks


Public Shooting Grounds WMA has five handicap-accessible blinds on the East end of Pintail Lake, right off the road. They are mainly good for pass-shooting, but you may have success setting some decoys on the edge of the lake. They are first come, first served, but I've never seen more than one in use at a time. I have seen quite a few birds passing over them on certain days (usually the stormy ones).

Bear River Bird Refuge also has one that can be reserved, according to their hunting information brochure, in unit 10 (which is otherwise closed to public access). I don't know anything more about that one.


----------



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the quick replies


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

The one at Bear River Bird Refuge has been completely rebuilt in the off season. Some old Fast Grass, donated by hunters, will be placed on it for additional concealment before the opener. Pictures of new blind included.


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

I want to say there's also a blind you can reserve at fish springs but I'm not 100% sure and I'm not sure where your located and that can be quite the drive


----------



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

We are located in Sevier County so most places are going to be quite a drive. That is one of the reasons why I asked as I can't easily check on my own and would hate to make a trip and have him disappointed on his first duck hunt.


----------



## Fowladdiction (Oct 13, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I agree with Clarq on the PSG blinds. They could be tricky to hunt, but would be a nice option to give a test run on. I bet that a good caller could make that a pretty decent area to get some birds.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

There is a blind at fish springs for disabled hunters. Call before hand and talk to them about it for more info. I am sure only the disabled hunter is a loud to shoot.


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

Rabbit where do you live?


----------



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

We are in Sevier County/ Monroe but I can take a day off work to take a trip to help him out


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

*wheelchair hunter*

If your ever up by Ogden ill take you guys out in my boat.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

These guys do a lot of hunts http://chairboundhuntersut.com/


----------

